
Google Offers A Free Crash Course In Android Development - priteshjain
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/15/google-offers-up-a-free-crash-course-in-android-development/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb
======
prasidp
It's smart to create more courses to teach Android, but the Android developer
evangelism team needs to do first demonstrate the value of learning Android.

I'm the head of growth at Bloc - we have an online bootcamp in Android
development, and another in iOS Development, and have found there is MUCH
greater interest in learning iOS.

One quantifiable metric - the CTR on ads about Learning iOS vs. Learning
Android are nearly quadruple.

In my promotions of Bloc's Android course, we've told beginners that:

\- learning Android is great because the Google Play store's app review cycles
are shorter, allowing beginners to iterate on their apps faster.

\- According to Gartner, by 2015 Android will represent over 50% of all
devices (more than Windows, Windows Phone, iOS, OSX, and all others combined)

\- and that by developing for Android, you can get your apps onto watches,
TVs, set-top boxes, and a slew of new form factors that are emerging.

Despite all of this, we've found very little interest in learning Android.
Would love some help from the Google team if anyone is reading this. I'm
@trybloc or @prasid

~~~
higherpurpose
The US developer culture seems to be very Apple-centric, so Google is fighting
an uphill battle in US, and I don't think that's easily changed with a few
marketing bullet points. In US, if one has a Mac (which most developers do),
it's almost guaranteed to want an iPhone, too. If one has a Windows machine,
maybe they'll want an Android phone, maybe they won't.

Of course, Google should still do more to promote Android to developers.
However, it should be much easier to get developers from most of the other
countries, since that's what the vast majority of people use there.

------
dataminer
This doesn't look free, when trying to signup, Udacity wants my credit card
details and only allows two weeks of free trial.

~~~
kschua
It isn't very clear. But at the bottom of the page
[https://www.udacity.com/course/ud853](https://www.udacity.com/course/ud853)

You can see the feature matrix for the Free vs Paid

Click on View Course Ware and you can get the free version

